# Pics of Willow



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

I have had Willow (finally decided on a name) for almost three weeks now, she is still pretty timid but she is also quilling. I posted a couple of pics when i first got her, but here are a couple more I've taken since!

Mom meets Willow









Willow curled up with her stuffed hedgie friend


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is so cute!! I love both pictures!


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice photo skills!
#2 is ridiculously cute.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pics, Willow is beyond adorable


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Willow is super cute... more pics?


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

She's so precious! Must see more pictures!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable!  Love the 1st pic,thanks for sharing.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

love the pictures! keep them coming!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous in the first picture and adorable in the second one!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww! Willow is so beautiful! And I love that second picture!


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys 
She seems to know when I'm trying to sneak a picture of her and usually balls up, I guess she's camera shy, I will try and get some more good ones soon though!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

adorable pictures they turned out great


----------

